# DiseÑo y construccion de sensor para medir velocidad de automovil



## davidmncc (Nov 7, 2010)

hola a todos abro este tema para pedir su ayuda en la implementacion de un circuito que mide la velocidad de un automovil.. ya el circuito esta diseñado y funcionando. el problema lo tengo en el sensor a usar no se que tipo de sensor seria el ideal. he pensado en el de efecto hall s276 pero no se si responda adeacuadamente a la frecuencia de giro.. otra opcion seria por medio de infrarojos pero no he conseguido un circuito optimo... necesito generar una señal cuadrada con la frecuencia de giro de la rueda para ser usada por el medidor de velocidad gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 7, 2010)

2 preguntas:

1) necesitas medir a que velocidad va un vehiculo en una autopista, calle, carretera?
2) o necesitas medir tipo tacómetro?

en el caso 1) es tan simple que me puedo llegar a morir...y en el segundo tambíen...nah, basicamente en el primer casi necesitas 2 sensores infrarrojos o mejor sería láser pues el haz es mas potente y no lo afecta el sol...y luego colocarlos a una distancia de digamos 10Mts...entonces la formula del calculo de la velocidad lineal, sin tener en cuenta la aceleración es muy simple:_

debes tomar el tiempo que le toma al vehiculo cortar los 2 sensores...digamos que le toma unos 2 segundos...entonces el vehiculo hizo 10Mts/2seg...para pasarlo a Km/hs necesitas multiplicarlo por 3,6 y listo:  10/2 = 5 x 3,6 = va a 18Km/h...bastante lento


----------



## XAVICO ROSS (Nov 11, 2010)

Qué tal, pues si va un sensor de efecto hall. Utiliza alguno de los usados como CMPs o CKPs. La ventaja de usarlo es la poca interfaz necesaria para manejarlo. Bueno y todo depende de la cantidad de dientes de tu rueda fónica, y de conocer cuál es la mínima y máxima frecuencia que mide tu velocímetro. Cualquier pregunta, me avisas porque a mí si me han dado resultado los velocímetros digitales...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 11, 2010)

davidmncc dijo:


> hola a todos abro este tema para pedir su ayuda en la implementacion de un circuito que mide la velocidad de un automovil.. ya el circuito esta diseñado y funcionando. el problema lo tengo en el sensor a usar no se que tipo de sensor seria el ideal. he pensado en el de efecto hall s276 pero no se si responda adeacuadamente a la frecuencia de giro.. otra opcion seria por medio de infrarojos pero no he conseguido un circuito optimo... necesito generar una señal cuadrada con la frecuencia de giro de la rueda para ser usada por el medidor de velocidad gracias


 

Los que instalan y reparan taxímetros poseen esos sensores para tooooooooooodos los modelos de automovil 

El módulo lo instalan en la salida de la caja de velocidades para el velocímetro.

Saludos !


----------



## XAVICO ROSS (Nov 11, 2010)

Efectivamente DOSMETROS a mismo se colocan, aunque en algunos casos los he colocado en las ruedas posteriores...


----------



## MerLiNz (Nov 13, 2010)

lo normal es usar sensores inductivos


----------



## XAVICO ROSS (Nov 13, 2010)

normalmente el sensor inductivo (VR) necesita una interfaz más complicada, es decir "AJUSTE DE PUNTO DE DISPARO" y "AJUSTE DE CRUCE POR CERO", otra desventaja que tienen es que poseen imanes grandes y recogen bastante arena, se ensucian...


----------

